

Beginning Ember.js on Rails: Part 2 - dgeb
http://www.cerebris.com/blog/2012/01/26/beginning-ember-js-on-rails-part-2/

======
lackbeard
I wonder why Rails was chosen for the backend.

Naively, it seems like a bit of overkill. You don't need a full stack web app
framework to create REST endpoints, right?

~~~
cobrabyte
I can't speak for others but I'm building a Rails app that could benefit from
an Ember front end for a small subset of the full app. This series shows how
easy it would be to 'plug in' Ember into a much broader Rails app.

If you're truly building a one-page style app, Rails is, as you say, probably
not your first choice. Sinatra maybe?

~~~
Argorak
At the danger of plugging it everywhere: if you skip the "view-helper" part of
Padrino, its a pretty good backend for sproutcore/ember (I use it as such).

